# .605 update and roms



## graydragon2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am new to roms so I just wanted to ask this question of everyone. I am on SSM v3 and checked my phone and it said that I had downloaded the .605 update I told it install later. If I tell it to install does it fail then not ask again or is there something else I need to do to stop it from asking. Thamks for any help.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

graydragon2 said:


> I am new to roms so I just wanted to ask this question of everyone. I am on SSM v3 and checked my phone and it said that I had downloaded the .605 update I told it install later. If I tell it to install does it fail then not ask again or is there something else I need to do to stop it from asking. Thamks for any help.


not sure what kinda changes that rom has, but it will probably fail.
i would just stop it from updating by freezing Updater 2.3.3 with titanium backup.
or use a root file explorer and go to the /system/app folder and rename blurupdater.apk to blurupdater.bak


----------

